# 1993 Cannondale Tandem?



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

so i have turned up another craigslist tandem. cannondale 1993. 7 speed deore thumbies. scitt/pederson brakes and levers. guy says about 500 miles, so that means probably 1000. has slicks and knobbies. 26" wheels. not sure of the rear dropout spacing, but what i find online (he says its all original) show 36 spoke wheels and "shimano deore hubs." so there is no spacing sizing. the guy is gonna pull the calipers out and measure, but i have a feeling it might be 135, not 140.

he is asking $900. and its about 1:45 drive from here. what i have seen on bike forums (i know, i know, it came up in a google search) is to not pay over $450. the bike looks like it will fit. i have a bike i can part out to upgrade to 9sp vbrakes (would need new crankset, which can be had on ebay for around $135+). should i keep looking around? in the past month i have lost out on three tandems. a 2003 cannondale for $900 and two santanas for $1300 each. that alone tells me this is probably over-priced.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

It does sound a little on the expensive side to me, but I really don`t know for sure. Still, it sounds like you`re in a similar situation to when I bought one for us in that they just don`t pop up all that often locally. Since you`ve already missed out on a few, you may as well go check it out, and if it feels good to you, cough up the cash and be done with it. I`m pretty sure we over paid for ours, but we see so few on our C.L. that when I spotted one that looked right I nabbed it up before it could get away. Dumb idea or not, that`s how we ended up with ours.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

if you don't mind my asking, what did you get, pay for it, and when?



rodar y rodar said:


> It does sound a little on the expensive side to me, but I really don`t know for sure. Still, it sounds like you`re in a similar situation to when I bought one for us in that they just don`t pop up all that often locally. Since you`ve already missed out on a few, you may as well go check it out, and if it feels good to you, cough up the cash and be done with it. I`m pretty sure we over paid for ours, but we see so few on our C.L. that when I spotted one that looked right I nabbed it up before it could get away. Dumb idea or not, that`s how we ended up with ours.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Sure. 96 Burley Samba Softride, $1300, last year (Sept, I think).
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...nd=Burley&Model=Samba+Softride+(01)&Type=bike
We had been thinking about a Periscope for the short standover (my stoker is only 4 ft 10), but the Sofride served the same purpose a little better. I no longer consider stoker standover to be an issue, but we`re still happy with the bike.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Overpriced. Keep looking.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah, I have been lookin at the periscope, too. But that's a lot to spend not knowing if we will stick to tandem riding. 

I'm thinking $600 might be achievable. Especially as I saw a posting of someone spent six on a 1996.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, that not knowing part is where it gets sticky. Ours has been great, but I really think we`d have done allright with one of the "Lamborghini" variety. Of course, it you can get that used C-dale for the price of a new Lambo....


----------

